# Losing weight for Christmas2017 -anyone want to join?



## topsy

I've got 14 weigh in till christmas-I am 21.4 on ww i would like to be 20 stone for christmas :) 

That's a loss of 18 lbs in 4 weeks.

Anyone else losing weight for xmas want to update when you can? 

If I post weekly i am hoping I may stay on track xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm here! I want to lose around 21 lbs that I gained in the last 6 months. I lost 4.8 lbs last week but put on 3 lbs of that back on over the weekend :dohh:

Good luck hun, you can do it! :)


----------



## krissie328

I'll join you. I did really well over the summer but since I've been back to work I've been slacking. The extra accountability will be good. 

Btw, how are there only 14 weeks until Christmas!


----------



## topsy

Thanks guys I've got weigh in on Thurs so we will see I don't think i will have lost much.

Aww Bev you can loose it lovely.

Kirssie it's scary 14 weeks but if I loose 2 lb a week that's a stone gone won't be at my Christmas goal BUT will be better than where I am now lol xxxx


----------



## krissie328

Exactly, I figure a loss is a loss at this point. I'd like to lose about 1 lb a week. If that happens then I'll be at my next goal weight.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck ladies :)


----------



## topsy

I've had another day on track with ww 2 so far! I am hoping for 1 lb off-but we MIGHT rat out woth fil tomorroe-but he hasn't decided where yet. I LOVE the little local county pubs we get here BUT you can't count it's all guess. At least hungry horse do a steak salad which is low in points. Xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay well done on another day on track! :)


----------



## topsy

Week 1-3lbs Loss now 21.1 

15 lbs to go :) in 1 3 weigh ins xxx


----------



## krissie328

Great job Topsy.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done! :happydance:


----------



## topsy

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## krissie328

I've been dragging my feet getting back on track. So today I'm gonna try hard to get started. I've gained quite a bit of the weight I lost over the summer back. So I'm at 222 with a goal of being 205 or less.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I lost 1 lb this morning so 5 lbs total now. It's going quite slowly though!


----------



## Bevziibubble

^ I have regained the 1 lb already! :dohh:


----------



## krissie328

Aww that sucks Bev. I hate the water weight fluctuations. 

I am doing good today back on my diet. I am feeling motivated so hopefully I can stick with it. My biggest obstacle is lunch so as long as I can prep something the night before I should be okay.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great you're doing well :D


----------



## topsy

Hi girls I gained a 1 lb last week :(


----------



## topsy

16 lbs and 12 weigh in s xxc


----------



## Bevziibubble

I've been up and down like a yo yo! I have lost 5.4 lbs total in the last 3 weeks. It's frustrating as I know I could have lost a lot more if I really focused. Hopefully by the end of October I will be near to goal weight again.


----------



## krissie328

I have lost 2 lbs in the last week. It was nice to see that this week. I really need to focus a bit more on making better choices though. I could be doing better for sure.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done on the weight loss :)


----------



## topsy

Sure you will hunny-fingers crossed xxx


----------



## topsy

Krissie your post just appeared as i replied to Bev. Well done hunny xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I had a day completely on track yesterday. Going to try and resist weighing in and see if I can make it a week!


----------



## Mumslot

can i join i want to loose about 14 pound by xmas current weight 156lbs bmi 24


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and good luck with your weight loss :)


----------



## topsy

Yep off course xxx


----------



## topsy

Lost 2 lbs 14 lbs to go in 11 weeks xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, well done! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lost 4 lbs this week! :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Can I join. I started slimming world 1 week ago and lost 8.5lbs in my first week. My goal is 2 stone by Christmas which means I have 19.5lbs to lose. Weigh ins are Friday. I may have set my goal a little high as I do tend to lose slowly but I’ve never lost 8.5lbs on my first week with any other diet so I feel like it might be possible to hit my goal.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Natalie! Well done on the weight loss :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you. I’m ill with tonsillitis so I haven’t ate very much today hopefully I can manage to eat more tomorrow.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lost 0.8 lbs over the weekend :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you I’ve been to the drs because I’ve been under the weather for 2 weeks now first it was flu I was still able to eat though but since Friday I’ve felt even worse and not been able to eat as much as I should and I constantly feel sick they gave me antibiotics so hopefully I’ll start to feel better soon. I did have a sneaky weigh in at boots because I can’t help myself and down 2lbs. Hoping for at least another lb by Fridays weigh in but for some reason I seem to lose my weight at the start of the week and stay the same the other half it’s strange but may be different on slimming world. 

Well done on your loss :)


----------



## topsy

Sorry you have felt poorly hunny. Fx the med's help you on road to recovery. Bev think you weigh in on fri too. So good luck to you both. Krissie good luck when you WI is. 

I weigh in tomorrow. It's not till 7.30 pm though. I feel like I shouldn't eat all day. I try not to drink after 5 pm-silly i know xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you're feeling better soon Natalie :hugs:

Good luck for the weigh in Topsy :)

I am thinking about weighing myself when I get out of bed this morning even though I weighed yesterday and had stayed the same.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I weighed myself and I am still the same. It's getting frustrating :(


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you I’m starting to feel better the tonsillitis has definitely started to ease however I’ve had such a upset stomach which started the day after I started slimming world but I was poorly then too so thought it was that then it got worse with the tonsillitis and is still the same now and I’m starting to worry it’s the diet. 
I’m eager to weigh in tomorrow, while I’m still feeling motivated the amount of food prep I have to do rather than grab toast or a sandwich for lunch is quite annoying. 

Good luck with your weigh in topsy, id feel the same way weighing that late. My friend and I had considered going to group tonight because she only has time to weigh in tomorrow but we both didn’t want to go without food all day and I know I would try limit drinking aswell it probably wouldn’t of ended well. 

Staying the same is very frustrating I’m sure you will see a loss soon. It’s difficult when the scales don’t move especially when you have been good.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad your tonsillitis is better but sorry about the upset stomach :(
Good luck for weigh in :)


----------



## topsy

Awww hunny i struggled with an upset tummy 3 weeks into sw-u think it was a total overall of my diet. 

Xxxx


----------



## topsy

1 lb off to 13 lbs to loose in 10 weeks

Xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done! :) 

I have finally lost 0.8 lb this week.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well done on your losses :)

2.5lb off for me 11lb in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay well done! :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you I’m hoping to lose 3lb next week to hit my stone award but I would be happy with any loss.

I do secretly weigh myself daily on my wii fit I can’t help it, I just feel better as I see the scales going down but we just got a new tv and I can’t connect the wii to it for some reason it doesn’t have the red, white, yellow connectors. So if I don’t go into town and use boots scales at some point in the week I’ll be going to weigh in blind and I hate that. I always mid week weigh so I at least know sort of what to expect. Maybe it will be good for me not to weigh in daily but I feel like it will make me anxious.


----------



## krissie328

I weighed myself and I'm up 4 lbs. :cry: 

I'm having headaches again and just am really struggling. I'm gonna have a chat with dh and have him support me getting back on track. I can't take this anymore.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the weight gain. I hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Maintained again! :(


----------



## Nataliieexo

Sorry you maintained hopefully it begins coming off again soon.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I’m struggling a bit today I found the first weekend difficult, last weekend I hardly ate because I was ill but today has been quite hard. I wasn’t even hungry this morning and didn’t eat breakfast until 11am and I find that if I eat something when I’m not really hungry I am hungry soon after and I was really hungry by 1.30 so I had the broth I had made in the morning and I was so hungry still after but I powered on til 4 and snacked on lettuce and cucumber and I’ve just had some more broth at 6.30 and I’m still hungry. It also doesn’t help that I’m on pain meds every evening and it makes me more hungry at night. I think I struggle more at weekends because my son snacks quite a lot through the day. 

Also since I’m new to slimming world and I counted calories prior to this I was strict on my calories and couldn’t snack between meals and I know I can snack on free food on slimming world but I still don’t I guess in my mind I still feel like I’d be going over what I should be. 

I really want to lose 3lb this week so I feel like I’m being stricter on myself aswell.


----------



## Mumslot

3lb down


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry you're struggling Natalie. Good luck for this week.

Well done mums lot!

I'm still up and down like a yo yo. Currently at 9.6 lbs down


----------



## Nataliieexo

Mumslot said:


> 3lb down

Well done :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm sorry you're struggling Natalie. Good luck for this week.
> 
> Well done mums lot!
> 
> I'm still up and down like a yo yo. Currently at 9.6 lbs down

That’s a good loss. Sorry your up and down.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Week 3 -2lbs, 13lbs in total :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay well done!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you. Need 1lb at least next week for my stone award :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## topsy

Sure you can do it hun. I haven't weighed in this week I was goung to tomorrow but d's and i are so tired sleep seems the better option xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lost 2.8 lbs this week so I'm at 11.4 lbs lost now. Around 8 to go!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lost 0.8 lbs so I'm now down 12.2 lbs! Just a few more lbs and I should really start noticing it :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lost 0.8 lbs so I'm now down 12.2 lbs! Just a few more lbs and I should really start noticing it :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lost 0.8 lbs so I'm now down 12.2 lbs! Just a few more lbs and I should really start noticing it :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lost 0.8 lbs so I'm now down 12.2 lbs! Just a few more lbs and I should really start noticing it :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

3lb off, 1stone 2lb on week 4 :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay well done! You're doing great :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lost another 1.4 lbs! That was a nice surprise! I'm now at 13.6 lbs lost and so close to goal!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well done on the loss and being close to goal :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I gained 1.2 lbs over the weekend but hopefully it will drop off again this week.


----------



## Bevziibubble

How is everyone doing? :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

I’m looking forward to weigh in on Friday, I have my Christmas goal firmly in sight. I’ve never lost weight so well before it’s really helping motivate me. 
I have to lose 1.5per week to hit the 2st Christmas goal. 12lb to go :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

gGood luck for weigh in!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you. I hope your gain comes off this week :) 

My friend who I go to slimming world with isn’t going this week as she hasn’t had a good week with food. I have to somehow find the courage to go myself we were supposed to be taking the kids as they are welcome since it’s half term but there’s no way mine would sit for 1.5 hours. I may just take him with me, get weighed and leave or stay as long as he will tolerate it. I’ll see on Friday.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed he will tolerate it. 

1.6 lbs dropped back off so I've lost 14 lbs now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lost another 1.6 lb! Just 3.8 lbs away from goal now.


----------



## topsy

Yay for being so close to goal Bev. 

I am 10 lbs away from christmas goal :) 

Nat hun good luck taking the little ones and good luck for weigh in tomorroe 

Xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done!! :) 

Gained 0.6 lb.


----------



## Nataliieexo

-1.5lb x


----------



## topsy

Well done hun

Bev it will soon drop off hunny xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done! :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

My weight goes up and down a lot through the week. I’m sure it will drop off as quick as it came on :) 

Thank you 10.5lbs to lose by Christmas I’m feeling optimistic x


----------



## Nataliieexo

topsy said:


> Yay for being so close to goal Bev.
> 
> I am 10 lbs away from christmas goal :)
> 
> Nat hun good luck taking the little ones and good luck for weigh in tomorroe
> 
> Xxxx

Well done on being 10lbs away :) x


----------



## Bevziibubble

you can do it :D


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you. I really hope I can see this out til the end this time, I’ve tried so many diets but I’ve never had success with them and definitely haven’t lost as much so fast. 
I’m trying to think long term I currently have 2st 4.5lbs to lose before I’d be able to try clomid for ttc or even better my body starts ovulating on it’s own after I’ve lost that much weight. It doesn’t seem as daunting having to lose this much as it did before when I had 3st 12lbs to lose. 
I gave up 5 weeks ago and went on the pill due to constant bleeding problems that I had put up with for 2 years with no reason why. My weights the only issue they can say is the reason for secondary infertility as everything else is fine. It’s frustrating but I need to get the weight off this time my son is 5 next summer and considering we haven’t used protection since he was born the age gap that will between children is getting much larger than I wanted.


----------



## Bevziibubble

You're doing great
You can do it!


----------



## topsy

You CAN see it through lovely let's zap that 2.4 so you can ttc with clomid or your cycle level themselves-have everything crossed for you. Maybe we sound do a valentines day tread after...to KEEP us all going ( although Bev i am sure you will be there) and Nat hun to sure you won't be far off. But maybe. I think it helps keep me focused breaking it in chunks xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I’m definitely up for the valentines thread.

I had my first fall off the wagon on the weekend 2 whole days worth of binging. In fact I barely stopped eating on Saturday. But got back on it Sunday and i put 3lb on by Sunday I gain weight so rapidly when I go off track. It’s off now according to my wii and I’m back to the weight I was on Friday at slimming world. So hopefully I have some kind of loss on Friday.


----------



## topsy

Oh hunny I go off track easily too hunny.. It's not just yoy. Sure you will see a loss on fri hunny xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

We all end up going off track sometimes :hugs:


----------



## Mumslot

down 10lbs now 146 only 4lbs off christmas target


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done!


----------



## topsy

Well done.

Another lb off-not sure how. 9 lbs to go xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done hun!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well done with the losses :) 

-2.5lb for me 1st6lb gone 8lb to Christmas target :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done! 

I haven't weighed in for a while which is unheard of for me!


----------



## Mumslot

wow everyone is doing fab


----------



## Bevziibubble

They sure are :D


----------



## Nataliieexo

Bevziibubble said:


> Well done!
> 
> I haven't weighed in for a while which is unheard of for me!

Sometimes it’s nice to not weigh in for a while.


----------



## AngelUK

I'd like to join please? I am not doing well and hopefully having a group of other ladies trying to lose weight too will help.
I had a really good week but then totally blew it on Thursday at an event where they not only had a buffet with absolutely yummy food but also a buffet with just chocolates! Gosh, I rolled out of there! Now trying to compensate with extra steps and less calories but we are going to SIL's tomorrow and she has a tendency to bake loads of bread (and is making her delicious lamb roast) and I can never resist. Wahh!


----------



## topsy

Hi Angel hunny ate you still doing slimming world?

I lost 1 lb at ww somehow

My mental health is really bad so sorry I haven't updated much. I am strugglying 

Xxx


----------



## topsy

So 8 lbs to go to xmas goal xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Well done Topsy! I am sorry your MH is not good though, I hope things improve soon :hugs:
No I am not doing SW anymore. Not going to group is probably part of why I am no longer at target. :(


----------



## Nataliieexo

Well done topsy :)

Good luck angel :) 

I didn’t go to group this week so didn’t weigh although it would of been a gain. I did well all week until Thursday it was my mams anniversary for when she passed away and I just didn’t handle it well, this continued into yesterday and now into today as well. I don’t think I can even face group next week but I have to. I have to plan out my meals and pull it back.


----------



## topsy

Aw angel hunny i bet you can get back in target loverly. 

Nat hunny it must be a hard time-hugs 

Xxx


----------



## AngelUK

I am sorry Natalie, that must have been so painful. Hopefully you soon will feel strong enough to get back on plan.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry Natalie :hugs:


----------



## Nataliieexo

I got back on it Monday, I’m ready to face the scales on Friday and hope that I’ve at least maintained. 
This time of year is always hard for me as each year passes if gets more difficult. But I need to stay on track because if I go off track and gain back everything I lost I would feel even worse. 
I’m suffering a lot with fatigue and pain as I suffer hyper mobility and it’s a daily struggle I’m hoping the pain and fatigue will get better the more weight I lose. There hasn’t been improvement yet but I do still have a long way to go x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry you're suffering with fatigue and pain :(


----------



## AngelUK

Aw I am sorry, that sounds difficult! I hope losing weight will help.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I managed to lose 1.5lb and got my 1.5stone award :) x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! Well done! :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you so glad I was able to turn things around. 

6.5lbs to Christmas goal I’m feeling positive x


----------



## Bevziibubble

You can do it :D


----------



## topsy

Ive got 8 lbs to go stayed the samew this week xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Well done Natalie. Topsy you can do it :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

@topsy Well done! :)


----------



## topsy

Thanks girls. Berm eating rubbish. I NEED to rein it in. Hope everyone ok? Xxc


----------



## AngelUK

Sorry your are struggling topsy, I am too. I try to stick to my calories but the weight is just not shifting as I would like. And then I get frustrated and eat too much, spoiling a good week. If only losing weight were as easy as gaining!


----------



## Mumslot

Iv smashed it ladies bmi 20 nice size 10 jeans for Christmas


----------



## AngelUK

Well done indeed! :D


----------



## Nataliieexo

-1.5lb I’ve got 3 weighs ins to lose 5lb in time for Christmas.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay well done!


----------



## AngelUK

You'll smash that Natalie! Well done!


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you, I decided to be open today and explain that I had been struggling on weekends since my mams anniversary has passed. It was hard especially being in a room full of people but I feel slightly better and even better when he pointed out that I had a lot going on in my life but managed to lose 1.5lb on both weeks I struggled. This weekend I’m definitely going to try harder I always have cheat day on Fridays it does help a lot but the past 2 weekends I’ve been struggling to keep it just to Friday but I’m feeling more confident in myself now. 
I’m also doing out my bathroom and decorating next week it’s going to be a lot of work so I’m hoping that will go in my favour the extra moving around x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great that you were able to be open with them :hugs:


----------



## Nataliieexo

It really is, I’m a very shy person and suffer with anxiety so speaking in front of a room full of people that I don’t know is difficult for me.


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I know! I struggle too but I always sort of feel cleansed when I own up. Well done you! And hopefully doing all that decorating will help too with extra exercise, distraction and mood boosting sense of achievement plus of course loving the results of your work :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

That was a big achievement :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you, I’m actually really looking forward to doing the bathroom it’s needed doing for so long I’m excited the times finally here to change it. 

I can’t beleive I’m close to losing 30lbs. I must of made a error in my ticker when I updated it as I have lost 27lbs not 28lbs, I have counted the 4lbs I lost prior to slimming world in there lol 1st 13lb all together but 1st 9lb with slimming world which is where I set the 2st goal by Christmas. 

I got my club 10 award for losing 10% of my body weight also yesterday so I have 4 certificates on my fridge now :)


----------



## AngelUK

Love those certificates! :D


----------



## Nataliieexo

Me too! They definitely help motivate, hopefully I’ll have one more in time for Christmas.
3 weigh ins to go. I am hoping for a 2+ loss this week. 
I have only eaten for the first time today at 6.15pm as I’ve been so busy all day stripping the bathroom ready to start properly tomorrow.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done on the certificate :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

-1.5lb definitely less than I was expecting especially when this is the loss I’ve had the past 2 weeks when had eaten badly all weekend. I was good this weekend/week and been on the move constantly.


----------



## AngelUK

It might be more and you had a bit more salt than you should and that makes you retain water. But any loss is great!

I am really struggling still and have no good results to report. I am dreading putting on more over Christmas and then not being able to take that off either and sliding back to where I was after I had my boys. :(


----------



## Nataliieexo

It’s possible, I’ve also not been drinking water and on 2 days I only had 1 meal which probably isn’t good for you either. I’ve kind of neglected myself this week. 

I’m also not looking forward to the Christmas gain but I know its inevitable as I want to enjoy Christmas. I hope you manage to get back into the flow with dieting x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Struggling a lot today, well it’s been a bit of a bad weekend but I’ve been spotting for nearly 3 month (which is the normal for me on and off the pill) anyways all this week it’s been as if af has started but then going back to spotting today finally looks like things may get going but i am starving despite eating my meals, I’m trying to stick with fruit and not have Syns for the rest of the week as I was bad Friday and Saturday. 
I’m wondering if it’s hormonal, I’m at the drs tomorrow as I’m at the end of the 3 month pack of pills I was given you take them everyday, I wanted to have one with a break as it can help regulate your periods when you come off but I was too overweight for them and despite losing 1st 10.5lb from what I have read on google I will have to lose more weight before I can use a pill like that. So probably have to put up with the constant bleeding until some point next year, which is frustrating especially becoming hormonal so frequently when your trying your best to diet and it’s hard to stay focused on a diet when something is making you so hungry. I’m starting to feel like today I could eat and eat and still be hungry. 
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## AngelUK

That does sound tough :(. I would hate to bleed on and off like you do. Does the GP know this is happening and is this something you have to put up with? 
As for being hungry, I wonder if perhaps you aren't eating enough protein? Protein is super important as it keeps you feeling full longer. I am keeping an eye on three things, calories, protein and fibre. Maybe it is all the sugar in fruit that makes you crave?


----------



## Nataliieexo

Gp has said it’s fine, I’ve been back and forth this year. For the past two years I’ve had either spotting the majority of my cycles, 100+ day cycles, long heavy periods. I’m very surprised I am not low in iron. 
I saw my gp on Monday she said since the heavy long periods had settled into spotting that it’s fine continue the pill I’m on as she’s not willing to put my on a pill with a break until my bmi is what is considered safe for that pill. She did say injection, implant etc are something I could use but because pregnancy isn’t actually what I’m trying to avoid and I’m only using it now as I don’t ovulate at all and the pill was hopefully supposed to stop the constant bleeding until my bmi was what they wanted to either try fertility drugs or use the pill with a break would help regulate me as that is the way my son was conceived but i was a few stone lighter when he was conceived. 
My main worry is cervical cancer, I have had abnormal smears for the past 3 years, this year’s biopsy was normal all of a sudden the cells I had went away but I’m still a bit worried. I was tested for ovarian cancer just a few months ago also and all was fine. It still doesn’t clear the worry especially having to be tested for it. 
The drs just don’t think my body can handle the extra weight. I’ve always had period problems, before my son I had them every 3+ months from when they started. I suspect I’ve always have problems ovulating and being on the pill 3 months before trying to conceive must have helped a lot.

I’m not sure about my food but I haven’t been too bad between meals since I posted. I was weighed on the scales at the drs and they were about 5lbs off. I’m hoping for a decent loss this week. 2+ I really want that 3.5lbs gone by next Fridays weigh in before our final weigh in before Christmas.


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I see! I can understand your worry but it must be reassuring that your cervical test was ok. I hope you will get your BMI to where you want it to be really soon. Such a struggle over xmas though isn't it. :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Nataliieexo

I did it -3.5lbs 2st in total with a week to spare. 
Got my 2st award and also slimmer of the week :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great! Well done!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh that is amazing! Well done :D


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you. Nearly half way to pre-pregnancy weight which is my first proper goal then I will go from there.


----------



## Bevziibubble

You're doing great!


----------



## AngelUK

you really are doing brilliantly :)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you :) this is definitely the best I’ve done on any diet :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

You're an inspiration :)


----------



## AngelUK

totally agree with Bev!


----------



## topsy

Wow well done nat xxx

Sorry ive been awol strugglying with my mh.

Ive was 20.6 so still need to loose 6 lbs before christmas. I am strughlying with my eatimg right now. 

Xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck hun :)


----------



## AngelUK

Good luck Topsy, I hope you feel better soon!


----------

